# Which game is most nostalgic for you?



## frogpup (Jul 9, 2017)

HEY THERE 

As I'm sure a lot of you did I grew up playing Animal crossing. By far the game I've had the most fun playing is New leaf, but I have a different and almost more special kind of love for the original. 

The gamecube version brings back the fondest memories and really makes me miss when I was a kid and would trade games back and forth almost every week and rent games from blockbuster, I was obsessed with gamecube games; I must have bought and sold Animal Crossing at least 10 or 20 times over the years lol.

Which game is most nostalgic for you, or brings back the best memories :- ) 

I guess for new players your answer will be New Leaf in the future lol.


----------



## Ezamoosh (Jul 9, 2017)

Despite wild world being my first game in the series, I'd have to go with the gamecube version too. I bought it out of my pocket money when I was tiny and I'd get up early before school to play it. There was just something about that game that made me love it even more than the DS counterpart - I loved trains when I was younger so there was that, but I also really loved the dual levels of the towns and the island! 

I've bought and sold that game so many times too, but I don't have it in my possession at the moment, unfortunately. I'll have to buy it back at some point


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jul 9, 2017)

Wild World was my very first animal Crossing game and it always holds a place in my heart. Despite its bad graphics which I can't stand now, I do occasionally go on it sometimes. Never for long though. I don't want to ruin my good memories with new, bad ones of how much the game really lacks in comparison to  New Leaf. It was a brilliant game though and it is very nostalgic to me.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 9, 2017)

City folk for sure.


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 9, 2017)

GameCube version for me. I kind of miss the wishing well because I remember when you apologized to it, it sorta scolded you if I remember? Then of course the gyroid that wriggled in front of your house. It's a lot of nice memories in that version.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 9, 2017)

ACCF!

It was my first game and my dad bought it for me when he was coming back from a business trip and he thought i'd like it! Me only being 5 didn't know how to sell/do anything so I gave it up for 5 years.

I revisited it a later when I was searching the web for Animal Crossing forums and I stumbled across ACC, two years later I joined TBTF and I've made so many connections! The AC series is all around an amazing game.

I remember one Christmas while I was playing ACCF I wrote to Santa asking him to hack into my ACCF game and make it look like Christmas threw up all over the place, long story short that didn't happen.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 9, 2017)

Double posted~


----------



## xara (Jul 9, 2017)

wild world, as that was the first animal crossing game i played aha


----------



## hestu (Jul 10, 2017)

Wild World is the one I played more often so I'd have to go with that


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jul 10, 2017)

The GameCube game and Wild World. I've been playing the GCN one for quite a while and it's so nostalgic. The graphics, the music, the dialog. The game is just nostalgia itself. Even though I barely play it anymore, I still love it to this day. Wild World, while I've never played it, is nostalgic to me since it was the first in the series that I actually knew about (saw it once on a shopping catalog, then watched videos about it online, mostly corruption videos lol). I sometimes watch videos of it and the music and dated graphics make it look very nostalgic. City Folk / Let's Go to the City is sorta nostalgic, but it still feels new to me since I only just started playing it. New Leaf however is not nostalgic to me since it's more recent than the others plus it had a sorta recent update.

EDIT: recently played Wild World... and I didn't enjoy it. I'm sorry, but it's annoying how it forces me to play every 2 days. I just don't have the time for that. Still nostalgic though.


----------



## macaire (Jul 10, 2017)

City folk was the most nostalgic for me.  It's when I first started playing online and began making friends. Online play was the best.  All I remember of wild world is getting stuck with Resetti for an hour.  The GameCube version was nice too but nothing compares to city folk.  Of course I've had a great time with new leaf and it is better now.  I spent so many hour sleep on that game.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 11, 2017)

City Folk

It was my first AC game, and I just remember having so much fun playing it. I didn't go online back then, so the game was a lot different to me than the games are now. I didn't know about anything like growing hybrids, or making my town beautiful. I just ran around and played the game at my own pace in my own way. It was a ton of fun, and I made so many memories.

I wish I still had my first town. I deleted it thinking that if I did, the game would just go back to the beginning with the same layout and starter villagers. I didn't know any better back then.


----------



## Prisma (Jul 11, 2017)

ACWW

I remember going to gamestop when I think I was 7 with him and seeing this cute ds game (Since for christmas I got the pink first ds)
With animals on it, and of course what little girl wouldn't go nuts at the sight of an animal game. First ds game was nintendogs so! 
 And I used to stay up at night playing,talking to villagers,Decorating my house,trying to unlock everything. Then I found the AC forums and made some friends who I'd play with everynight,I'd cover my whole town in pink and blue roses and because of animal crossing I had a slight obsession with wanting to find and plant blue roses in our yard when I was a kid. 
 I'd take my ds everywhere on planes,roadtrips and no matter how many times I played the same game with not much content compared to acnl I loved it.
 I also remember going to limited too when that was a thing seeing the little animal crossing sets where you'd get a special NPC a villager and few furniture pieces, The little machines at the mall where you put a quarter in,turn it, then a capsule with a npc charm would come out. I hopefully still at least have the charms, I had Sable and Mable I think.


sorry for rambling. Fond memories!


----------



## oliversacnl (Jul 11, 2017)

OMG what!? They had that at Limited Too!? Dang, I missed out DX 

Haha, my favorite by far has to be ACWW. I loved the little messages in the bottle that would wash ashore. I wish they had kept that in New Leaf.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

Of all the Animal Crossing games, I'd say AC:GCN because it was the game that introduced me to the series in January 2008. I used to play WW and CF a lot shortly after that but they aren't nearly as memorable as the first game in the series.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 15, 2017)

Definately the Game cube version. My son forced me to play, and I was instantly hooked. I would watch him play, and vice versa. We would hit Freya with a net and make her so mad, because we didn't like her. She was stuck up. Lol. I remember how excited we would get when there was a big fish shadow in the water, and both of us donating new species to the museum. Oh, and the music. I just loved the music. My son loved catching bugs. He was way better at it than me. The igloo and tent games were fun. I remember losing huge amounts of bells playing a single game with Blaire. My son laughed so hard because it was around 200k. Good times.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jul 21, 2017)

The GameCube version. I was like 12 or so playing it and I had so many fun memories when my sister and I would play our towns. 6 months ago we hung out and revisited my old town and all of our characters.


----------



## hybristophile6 (Jul 21, 2017)

wild world


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 22, 2017)

The gamecube version <3 I remember sitting on my bunk bed, watching my sister play it  it makes me so happy and cozy just thinking about it


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 22, 2017)

Wild world was the first AC game I played, so that one. I just found my old DS and booted it up recently... sooo many weeds but a lot of my favourite villagers were still there.


----------



## boring (Jul 22, 2017)

The most memories I have are with wild world - i got my first game when I was five back in 2008 and I still have the same copy to this day (it's actually right next to me at this moment) I just had such a good relationship with that game and as a kid who moved around a lot, wild world was a big part of my childhood where I didn't have too many friends c:


----------



## therian (Jul 26, 2017)

City folk is nostalgic but New leaf is to  I used to play it so much when it got released with my friends and it was amazing, but I stopped playing for like 3 years until a few days ago! memories


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 27, 2017)

I think I would say Pok?mon Silver on Le old gameboy color. It was my first Pok?mon game as a kid and it's still my most cherished. I love that game so much! That's why I'm so excited for it to be re released onto the virtual console. I'll be one of the first to buy it! Well at least for when I wake up that day! Lol


----------



## OftenCatty (Jul 28, 2017)

Wild World for sure. It was the only animal crossing game I owned until very recently. When I was younger I used to be so excited every morning to wake up god knows how early and get a cup of coffee. I was like, 7 at the time mind you. I got really over competitive in Fishing Tourneys and Bug off's, and wouldn't talk to a villager for a week if they got a bigger fish or bug than me.


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Jul 28, 2017)

Most nostalgic? AC for GCN for sure. I don't even remember why I bought the game. I don't think I had ever heard of it before, and just the more I played the more I was drawn in. I probably played that thing for 8 hours a day at time, which is insane and ridiculous

I still feel to this day it had the best dialog


----------



## bonucci (Aug 2, 2017)

Wild World was the first AC game I played, and I forced my cousins to play with me. I was just watching videos of it last night and got super nostalgic and emo ; u ;


----------



## alesha (Aug 2, 2017)

New Leaf was my first and I got it on the release... so New Leaf, I guess.
It's a _bit_ nostalgic because *a lot* has changed in these few years.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Aug 2, 2017)

I have alot of different memories with each but the least with city folk. AC GC will forever remain close to my heart as it's the first ac i ever played and i loved it (i'm afraid to go back to i though as things are never as they seem in your memories...).

Wild world, i played online the most with as it was the first ac online and everyone was crazy for it.

City folk, not many people played this one for lack of content but my strongest memory is in the first week, i had joan and a friend had time travelled and had a huge turnip price. So me and 3 others ran back and forth between towns and became rich within one week lol


----------



## Blueskyy (Aug 2, 2017)

Remnantique said:


> I have alot of different memories with each but the least with city folk. AC GC will forever remain close to my heart as it's the first ac i ever played and i loved it (i'm afraid to go back to i though as things are never as they seem in your memories...).
> 
> Wild world, i played online the most with as it was the first ac online and everyone was crazy for it.
> 
> City folk, not many people played this one for lack of content but my strongest memory is in the first week, i had joan and a friend had time travelled and had a huge turnip price. So me and 3 others ran back and forth between towns and became rich within one week lol



You should revisit your GCN town. Sure it seems so outdated now. It is. But the music, dialogue, and events like morning summer aerobics were just as I remembered and missed.


----------



## Vonny (Aug 3, 2017)

GameCube takes the cake because it reminds me of when I used to play with my family  

I didn't get into Wild Worlds single player. It's so weird thinking of how active I was and how many close friends I made that just vanished out of my life as the game got older.  I don't know if it's nostalgia but I get this weird empty vibe when I play because I literally never played single player.  Feels like my town is missing visitors. 

I was an adult when City Folk came out so meh.. still keep contact with some friends I made on there, pretty much 0 nostalgia.


----------



## Drokmar (Aug 3, 2017)

When I was first getting into video games, Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga was the first game I personally bought. It was a grand time, and I've replayed it twice since back then. Now they're re-making it on 3ds! Get all that nostalgia up in here!


----------



## gldawn (Aug 4, 2017)

Funnily enough, I've only played the original Gamecube version and ACNL, so guess I'd have to say Animal Crossing


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 4, 2017)

Ah... I remember Wild World since I was a kid.
Hell, I still have my old Wild World right here. 
Back then, Resetti was always on my ass, even though most of the time I forgot to save because I was a 5 year old (-_-) I'm so glad Nintendo made Resetti's rants less harsh than it should be (Come on, having to type exactly what he says and do a "I'm sorry" scale? RIDICULOUS!)
So many weeds, I was so lazy to pull 'em.
I also went through the gates everyday in hopes that someone opened theirs... It only happened once for the past 2 YEARS.
Also, I hated that Phyllis... Always so rude!
Half the villagers I met most of the time were so sarcastic, I was wondering why I even played it back then.
Then, my brother hacked the game to FILL the town with bells. It was one of those cards where you put a SD card into it and you can choose the cheats you can insert into the game... I'm like, wtf.
But I loved it back then. I broke my cousin's DS Lite in a rampage (lmao) But now that I'm close to maturing, I'm like, meh, with the game. I still prefer ACNL ;P


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 8, 2017)

Definitely City Folk. I remember my brother had bought it almost a decade ago and he got me to try it and I was instantly hooked. I have played the game ever since then and because of that, City Folk is my favorite title in the series.


----------

